# Contest! (US only unfortunately. :P)



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

CONTEST OVER! Badgertaur, on Mouse lovers, wins! ^-^

The answer was. . .

91!

Thanks for playing along. :lol:


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

guessing completely...180?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Im not in the US but ill guess anyway. My guess is 147...


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Too high!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Loigcal reasoning tells me the answer is.... 93.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Nearly. . .


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

87


----------

